# Anyone know anything about Master Roast



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

An acquaintance of mine has a small business selling beans that are sourced and roasted by this organisation. I'm just curious, anyone know anything about them?

http://www.masteroast.co.uk/index.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

They've been going some time actually but never seem to get much mention.

IIRC they even hosted a UKBC heat 3 or 4 years ago?

Give them a try, see what you think.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Masteroast do a hell of a lot of white label roasting (read bulk batches) often supplying the lesser high street stores and large contracts with chains


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

They're big private label roasters to the wholesale trade & probably also have contracts with the larger retail chains. They're based in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

They are based in Peterborough and I get a lot of my green beans from them. I have always found them a great company to deal with!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes. This chap I know is white labelling and selling to supermarkets. I was just curious. I'd never heard of them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Masteroast has an impressive roaster in Peterborough.

They also have a well equipped cupping lab and we used to hold UKBC Judge Calibration and Training sessions there.

Mostly whitelabel roasting, in quite large batches.

Quality control is tight and you've probably drunk coffee roasted by them without knowing it.


----------

